# Get a custom website setup for a very affordable price.Perfect for fashion Store.



## supervillan (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been working on my own skate apparel brand (Coming Soon) and its website.

I noticed a few people here are seeking an ecommerce solution - especially a custom professional solution for an affordable price.

As i have a development background so decided to open up a little project (lemoncart.co) to assist anyone who requires assistance in setting up a website cart as ill be sharing my own designs.

I can assist in setting up your website on your very own hosting account. This way you'll have a custom website (without high design fees) hosted on your own hosting account (thus removing the higher monthly fees associated with online ecommerce solutions). The framework i use is nopCommerce.

For more info visit LemonCart

Any feedback would be welcomed, as it can help me make it easier for you guys. Of course i would only be accepting work based on my own brands schedule.

Thanks guys,
Ben


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

This is really a professional look, is this on CMS ???


----------



## supervillan (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, thank you. The Site sits on top of management system from where you can publish/edit products/category's/text/pages/emails and report on sales and other statistics. 

If by CMS you are referring to publishing content based on calendar dates and time than no. Within the nopCommerce set-up you can add in a new product (for example) and will not be displayed until you check the "publish" check-box.

I have a link on my site which will allow you you to log in to the management system. This will allow you first hand to experience its capabilities.


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

I can't locate this site??




supervillan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been working on my own skate apparel brand (Coming Soon) and its website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Chivvy (Aug 5, 2013)

Links not working....


----------



## NeedleLittleHelp (Feb 12, 2013)

Did you fix your contact we are all trying to reach you can reply to me personally I am interested in help. Thanks


----------

